# What?Yao FG 12/13 so far,25 pts,9 rebs



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

and nobody is watching this game?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CBS live stats:

HOU 3:02 Maurice Taylor made Hook Shot, Assist Maurice Taylor 



:dead:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Rockets completely blew this game, how embarrasing


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ok,we r gonna lose,Yao Ming and Tracy combined for 0 pts in the 4th quarter.
Ward 1--6,Lue 1-4,u guys r doing good.:|


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Man this sucks, stupid *******s like Charlie Ward keep blowing it for us, nice turnover CHARLIE

I hate the Roleplayers on this team. Yao and McGrady rarely even touched the ball in the 4th


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Choke City.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This is quite possibly one of the worst things i've seen in a rockets game ever.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,finally we lost the game,Ward and babe Lue,congratulations for ur awesome performances again.:greatjob:


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

Yao only shoot once in 4th quarter, why the heck they didn't give him the ball? Stupid ward and lue.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> ok,we r gonna lose,Yao Ming and Tracy combined for 0 pts in the 4th quarter.
> Ward 1--6,Lue 1-4,u guys r doing good.:|


No... Yao made a basket in the last minute.

Ward threw away the game really, but with the way we played in the last 6 minutes you can't just blame it on him. Jim Jackson had a pretty solid performance but there is no way he can carry the scoring load when the Rockets are in cruise mode, and Gumby paid for keeping Yao on the bench too long when he was having his way with the Hawks. 

This is a good lesson for JVG and the Rockets, he won't let this happen again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> No... Yao made a basket in the last minute.
> ...


oh,actually i didn't watch the game,i was just following the live stats,sports channel here cheated me as always,they changed Rockets game tonight for Knicks.so i dunno the details of the game.thanks for filling me in.:grinning:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's like JVG is reluctant to let Yao or McGrady get 30 points. Like it'll over-inflate their egos or something. I mean, Yao was dominating. For Christ's sake, just let him do his thing.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

This is personally why I don't see the Rockets even making the playoffs. Other than TMac and Yao, you guys have nothing. Maybe next year.

BFreak


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

The team is still gelling. Gotta wait till midseason before we see what they can really do.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

serious, how did we lose guys... blowing a big lead against the Atlanta Hawks is downright embarassing.... I've been a big Gumby supporter but he's really got to take a blame for this one. geez....


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I only saw the 4th quarter but we looked awful. I really don't like our point guards but there isn't much else to choose from. The Yao/McGrady combo hasn't dominated as much as they should be but the team will be fine.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I honestly have nothing to say.  :upset:


----------

